# Neues Netzteil nötig?



## PGW (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Der Titel verrät alles... Brauche ich ein neues Netzteil für die Grafikkarte ATI X1950 Pro AGP mit 256 oder 512 MB?

Mein System:

Pentium 4 3.0 GHZ
2x 1024 SD RAM von Kingston
80 GB Festplatte
ATI Sapphire X850 Pro AGP

Jetzt kaufe ich mir eine X1950 Pro für AGP, damit mein AGP System noch ein wenig hält! Allerdings weiß ich gar nicht, wo das Netzteil meines Rechners ist! Ich habe das Ding noch nie gesehen! Oder bekommt die Grafikkarte den Strom aus dem AGP Port? Ich habe keine Ahnung, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Oktober 2007)

Das Netzteil sitzt meistens hinten oben, so ein fast würfelförmiger Metalkasten aus dem viele bunte Kabel rauskommen.
Genau da wo das Stromkabel in den PC geht.
Um dir zu sagen ob es ausreicht müsste man das Modell oder die Leistungswerte kennen.


----------



## PGW (12. Oktober 2007)

Okay, hab glaub 300 Watt, denn die 195 W, die daneben stehen, kann ich mir net vorstellen


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Oktober 2007)

300 Watt ist schon recht schwach, gerade mit dem P4 (Stromfresser) im System. 
Ich glaube da könntest du Probleme bekommen mit der neuen Grafikkarte, natürlich ohne jetzt nachzurechnen. Man muss ja auch Lüfter, DVD/CD Laufwerke und sonstiges berücksichtigen.

Man kann es teilweise einfach testen (einfach die neue Karte einbauen und schauen obs geht).
Bei Markennetzteilen geht da höchstens der PC aus.
Bei einigen Billigherstellern kann das Netzteil stark beschädigt werden. 
Und wenn man richtig Pech hat, auch wenn es selten passiert, ich hab aber schon zweimal die letzten Jahre gesehen das ein Netzteil unter zuviel Last draufgingen und das Motherboard mit in den Tod gerissen haben.
Aber schäden auser am Netzteil selbst sind wirklich sehr selten, moderne Netzteile sollten eigentlich einen Überlastungsschutz haben.

Ein neues Netzteil kostet nicht die Welt (auch nicht von renomierten Herstellern), und würde auch Strom sparen weil der Wirkungsgrad (Leistungsaufnahme zu Leistungsausgabe) in der Regel besser ist.


----------



## PGW (13. Oktober 2007)

Okay:

1. Nimmt ein guter Core 2 Duo (z.B. E6750) mehr oder weniger Strom, als der "Stromfressende" Pentium 4 (wie du gesagt hast)?

2. Was für ein Netzteil sollte ich für die neue Grafikkarte kaufen? 400 Watt?


----------



## PGW (20. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir bei dieser Frage keiner helfen? 400 Watt? Oder vlt. reichen auch 350 Watt?


----------



## Laudian (22. Oktober 2007)

350 duerften eigentlich reichen, bei 400 reichts mit Sicherheit.

Nach Internetrecherchen liegt der P4 640 bei rund 85 Watt Leistungsaufnahme und der Core 2 Duo E6700 soll bei nur 65 liegen. Ob sich das jetzt allerdings verallgemeinern laesst weiss ich auch nicht.

Beide Werte stammen aus Tests der PC Welt.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde dir mind. zum nen 400er raten. Dann kommst du nich in Verlegenheit wenn du noch zusätzliche Festplatten, Laufwerke, etc. einbauen willst.


----------



## PGW (22. Oktober 2007)

Festplatten etc. werden sicher nicht reinkommen, da ich den PC mit der Graka nochmal ausreize und in ca. 15 Monaten dann nen ganz neuen PC kaufe! Also 400 Watt?


----------



## Laudian (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich komm mit 400 Watt bei nem Athlon FX64 3800+ vollkommen aus. Also sollten die 400 bei dir locker reichen.


----------



## PGW (22. Oktober 2007)

Hey Jungs, schaut mal:

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/HD2400XT-HD2600XT-Radeon-ATI-MSI,testberichte-239770-18.html

Anscheinend verbraucht meine X850 Pro (in der Lista ist die größere XT... also verbraucht meine nochmal weniger Watt) doch net sooo viel, und scheinbar sogar weniger als die X1950 pro, wenn man den Angaben Glauben schenkt! Aber eigentlich ist tomshardware ganz gut... Was sagt ihr? Kann das sein?


----------

